# Pond for the inlaws.



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Hi all, my inlaws moved house recently ( down sized to a bungalow) and have let me loose on their garden.  anyway here's a few pics of the garden after a week of clearing. 


   It was a bit of a nightmare as this work was done during the high winds and rain. Yes I know I will get to the pond soon.. 

 shed moved new fence.      Four weeks ago they left for spain the last pic I sent them was this...... 

.       has been a busy weekend hence the peace you've all had from me not being on

 



 here.  Back home making a filter from a flower  pot.





     so they returned from Spain midnight Last night to this......







   hope you injoyed the pics. I'll put some more up when ponds cleared up and fishes are in. Thanks all.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (7 Apr 2014)

Realy nice job, grats. I would be carefull with a tree just next to the pond. Shade, leaves in the water and eventualy perhaps root problems.


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Thanks mate,, that one will be shunted over eventually, pond ended up bigger than anticipated..  do you recomend a lid for the homemade filter to keep the sun off? Most ponds I've built have been pressurised so sealed and uv.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 
Very nice. 





kirk said:


> do you recomend a lid for the homemade filter to keep the sun on? Most ponds I've built have been pressurised so sealed and uv.


 I don't think it will matter either way in terms of biological filtration, but if it doesn't have a lid it will grow algae, and that may block up the pump. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Thankyou,That was my thoughts ( algae), it will get a bit of sun where it is,, all ideas for a tastefully lid are welcome


----------



## Viv (7 Apr 2014)

Could you use a clay plant tray/saucer turned upside down? You can get coloured ones, or paint it yourself. 

A brilliant idea I came across the other day was painting outside pots with glow in the dark paint. A bit random but thought I share as I thought it was such a good idea 

Garden, and pond look really good BTW - a real transformation!!

Viv


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Yes Viv that would work., that's got me thinking, drill some holes in it then put moss on the top. Put some knotted fabrics through holes to act like straws to feed the moss.  I may look into the glow in the dark paint to out line the wings of a metal draggon fly I'm going to make For by the pond.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 





kirk said:


> all ideas for a tastefully lid are welcome


It is a bit of a left-field suggestion, but you could just have a layer of floating hydroleca or similar (wine corks)? 

The advantage of this is that it should reduce the algae, but not impede the growth of the emergent plant. 

I'd definitely keep the plant.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Darrel, it's an idea.......and I like it.


----------



## Mike Hughes (7 Apr 2014)

Regarding the filter, 
Nitrosomonas and nitrobacter prefer dark conditions to thrive.


----------



## Edvet (7 Apr 2014)

Mike Hughes said:


> Nitrosomonas and nitrobacter prefer dark conditions to thrive


 Who needs Nitrosomas and Nitrobacter if you have plenty of plants?[DOUBLEPOST=1396888709][/DOUBLEPOST]Btw read this:http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/little-shop-of-horrors-how-ei-frightened-the-gardener.123/
might be useful


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Yes I've read that an absolutely beautiful pond., I've been dosing our ponds at home with ei since.  Perhaps I should add that in the bottom of the pot is sliced kitchen waste pipe, then a layer of filter foam then 2inches of akadama.


----------



## Mike Hughes (7 Apr 2014)

Edvet said:


> Who needs Nitrosomas and Nitrobacter if you have plenty of plants?[DOUBLEPOST=1396888709][/DOUBLEPOST]Btw read this:http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/little-shop-of-horrors-how-ei-frightened-the-gardener.123/
> might be useful



There aren't plenty of plants though 

Also, the sleepers, are they treated? If so with what? Don't want it leeching into the pond on rainy days....

Lovely looking garden, when in full bloom, will give you years of enjoyment


----------



## martin-green (7 Apr 2014)

Sorry, but that pond looks far too small for fish, and the sides are too steep for it to be  a wildlife pond, the filter also looks a tad on the small side. (also as said what are the sleepers coated with?)

I do however have a suggestion. 

Change the sleepers to 2 rows of brick pavers, lower them into the ground so that they are almost flush, take the filter away add some plants and see what moves in.


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Cheers Mike , All sleepers contain some nastys unfortunately as you are aware.,even the modern tantalised.  these are pretty old and were a bridge over a stream for over twenty years before I purchased them. ( the bridge was dismantled as they were going soft in places, don't worry I know what I'm doing  It's my third sleeper pond I've built never had a problem using lower grade sleepers .. they did still have that tar smell when I put the chainsaw through them.( only gold fish from the fair are going in and plant


----------



## Mike Hughes (7 Apr 2014)

Yeah, have to agree with Martin. Will only be suitable for goldfish, ones that hardly grow lol.

Im a newbie to this planted tank lark, but ponds is one thing I do know! 

Hopefully the sleepers don't cause problems. Also, the liner may cause problems with nasty bacteria hiding away..

Sorry, sure you know what you're doing. Just trying to add my pennies worth.


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

martin-green said:


> Sorry, but that pond looks far too small for fish, and the sides are too steep for it to be  a wildlife pond, the filter also looks a tad on the small side. (also as said what are the sleepers coated with?)
> 
> I do however have a suggestion.
> 
> Change the sleepers to 2 rows of brick pavers, lower them into the ground so that they are almost flush, take the filter away add some plants and see what moves in.


     struggling to find anythings in  your post that's a compliment, the pond is 5ft X 4ft, and filled up its over my knees in the one corner, ...... I think it's big enough for fish........ Mate people put fish in a bowl dont they lol.


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

This pond is my own has had fish in for 8 years and has been down to minus twenty.  All fish are fine also all the fish I own were rescued from tanks or bowls that were too small.  I don't consider myself to be a pond expert but I'm not and idiot either.. 



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hughes (7 Apr 2014)

I never said that  sorry if I offended...


Will you run a UV on it at all ?


----------



## martin-green (7 Apr 2014)

People "put fish in a bowl" through ignorance. 
People also think "fish grow to the size of the tank" 

There is a lot more to keeping fish than most folk think.


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Don't worry I've put my coat back on and my claws away.   ideally  I'd love to run uv mike. The slate pond has the option but as the bulbs are dear I've not replaced the blow one in 6 years but it's in the shade so no major problems.   going back to the sleeper one, it will get sun so algae will be an issue.  To be honest though I  should have said water feature not pond so people arnt thinking I'm a fish murderer or novice.  It's only having 3 gold fish that I've been holding  that were our nieces that were kept in a bowl too small some years ago, the plan is they will be able to go to grandads to feed them.


----------



## Mike Hughes (7 Apr 2014)

That'll be nice for your nieces. Get them into the fishy hobby, it makes sense!! 

If you add koi to that water feature, then we will have to both grab our coats and take it outside. haha. 

It should get sufficient shading from the surrounding plants/trees. So should be alright. Bulbs/UVs are pretty inexpensive, you'll only need a 6 or 8 watt version  suppose you can always add it as you go. Then again, lets first hope for some sun this year


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

I have 6 koi in a bowl.    Just kidding and I know that's not funny.   I want a koi pond but that's a rich man's hobby once you get into it and I haven't the time to dig an 8 ft deep pond , a good friend of mine has his own koi company. His shallowest pond is 6 ft.   I know koi need depth to feed and grow properly or they just get fat.   Also thank for your concerns, is that your set up in your avatar?


----------



## Mike Hughes (7 Apr 2014)

Whats the company called ? 

Its not a rich mans hobby by any means. I'm certainly not rich! Any hobby is what you want it to be. 

Koi don't necessarily need ponds that deep, but yes at least 5-6 foot is good  Sometimes if it's deeper then they can suffer with swim bladder issues, especially in younger/smaller fish as adjusting their swim bladders as they go up and down can take its toll. Bigger fish, isn't so much of a problem, yet still happens.


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

Well today made a start on the draggonfly for near the pond. 




   just off to look in skips for more metal for the wings.   More pics later.


----------



## Edvet (8 Apr 2014)

Wow nice!


----------



## dw1305 (8 Apr 2014)

Hi all,





kirk said:


> just off to look in skips for more metal for the wings.


 I think it is going to look great, the eyes are brilliant.

It reminds me of the "Walenty Pytel" metal Woodpecker that stood outside the Bulmer's factory in Hereford when I was growing up. 

Still there apparently  <http://www.galvanizers.co.uk/pages/News_Bulmers.aspx>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

Cheers guys, I'm still welding got all the bits I need, should be done in a couple of hrs.   quick pic so far....









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

I love that wood pecker, some serious work that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

it's gotta be the first dragonfly barbee. 
My sons are going to hose it down over the patio,then throw,salt over it to speed up rustING process then the body will be lacquered with clear engine block lacquer.  
Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (8 Apr 2014)

Now I want a welding gun.


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

I only use an old hobby arc welder, it's over 20 years old and keeps cutting out that's why it's taken all day.   I need to get an old oil cooled or a fan assisted.    Ti start out keep an eye out at aldi,they get a kit in now and again for around £40  ok for learning.  Spend the money on a half decent mask though arc eye is horrid.


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Apr 2014)

Try getting it off a proper welder. You'll only do it once. The only thing that takes the pain away it the anaesthetic drops they use at hospital and they only last a hour. I did an afternoons worth of welding @ 300A+ with a cracked glass once and couldn't open my eyes for 2days.
Dragon fly looks good I imagine its quite fiddley tacking it together with the old stick plant
Nice job!


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

Thanks mate I have to use stick as I shake to much for mig now( I cut the rods in two ) , yes been there a few times , being silly in my younger years, many trips for the orange drops that work at treat. Weired travelling to hospital after waking your parter in the early hour of the morning, screaming my eye my eyes. The only way I can describe it is it feels like someone has put pins in your eye lids and you can't move them because of the pain. First time I was welding in the back of an escorts van all day ( more patches than van lol )with a hand held square mask and kept getting flashed. Very stupid I was told not to weld again I even gave my kit away.  you just have to be sensible and cut the time down and if your eyes feel itchy...... don't rub them


----------



## tim (8 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I think it is going to look great, the eyes are brilliant.
> 
> It reminds me of the "Walenty Pytel" metal Woodpecker that stood outside the Bulmer's factory in Hereford when I was growing up.
> 
> ...


Bullmer's nice woodpecker, but westons cider is Herefordshire in a bottle  nice metal work btw Kirk, pond looks good to me


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Apr 2014)

I like it mate. Everything looks great. Decent of you to do all that for them. Good on ya.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2014)

kirk said:


>



That's proper cool...I admire your creativity...


----------



## Edvet (9 Apr 2014)

Quite sure you could sell those through a local garden center, looks briljant, grats!


----------



## kirk (9 Apr 2014)

Thankyou for all your comments, can't wait to take it over for them. I couldn't do enough for my inlaws, they are wonderful people.  I've lost count of the amount of children they have fostered, and they are full time carers for 90 year old grandma too.  Got up early today to finish it. the salt water they boys sprayed on has worked a treat. Neither my wife or I were that keen on the eyes (distract from the rest a bit.)  so here's the pics of it lacquered up, poor hairdryer has had its use . 



   next pic will be of it it situe.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (9 Apr 2014)

You gonna hover it over the pond wont you?


----------



## kirk (9 Apr 2014)

I think your right Edvet, it's it I've decided to lacquer it allover and not use the wings to cook on.two large spray cans have gone on, I've just welded up a bar so it's about 80 cm off the floor. If I can get it near enough to the bench they could place their cup of tea/ beer/ wine on the wings.  I'll get that tree away from the pond too.[DOUBLEPOST=1397036562][/DOUBLEPOST]





Edvet said:


> Quite sure you could sell those through a local garden center, looks briljant, grats!


I could along with the chimneas I've made, but I'd loose the love soon as moneys involved, the pressures of supplying buying materials rather than up cycling would bore me. On the other hand if someone else wants to copy the idea and make a bit carry on.


----------



## kirk (9 Apr 2014)

Everything Ive made has been gifts or I've only got the money for bits I've paid for and paint less the electric. one offs..... Quick pics then back to ponds   the most I've put on the farmers walks is 200 kg, only walked a couple of yards before grip went, those strong men are machines.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 





tim said:


> but westons cider is Herefordshire in a bottle


 Always drunk Westons as a kid, but usually out of the barrel, rather than a bottle. Also stood in the "Len Weston" stand at Edgar St. through much of the 1970's - 80's and it is sad to see the sorry state that Hereford United are in now.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (9 Apr 2014)

Well it's now by the pond.


----------



## Edvet (9 Apr 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## bridgey_c (9 Apr 2014)

fantastic! I love this sort of thing. Individual, memorable, enjoyable. Exactly what life is about

(I did quite like the pool balls as eyes though )


----------



## Edvet (9 Apr 2014)

Oooo and take away the name tags..........................brrr horrible


----------



## tim (9 Apr 2014)

Lovely, nice job Kirk.


----------



## kirk (10 Apr 2014)

Once the gardens finished, I will draw a sketch of it, with all the names of tree shrubs written by them and the care needed........then the tags will be removed Edvert   yes they are gastly.[DOUBLEPOST=1397143316][/DOUBLEPOST]





bridgey_c said:


> fantastic! I love this sort of thing. Individual, memorable, enjoyable. Exactly what life is about
> 
> (I did quite like the pool balls as eyes though )


     I know I wasn't 100 percent after painting but my better half preferred it.  Yes I agree that's what life's about. Nicely put. I'd like to thank everyone who has taken the time to view the thread and thanks for you comments, your a great bunch cheers.[DOUBLEPOST=1397143473][/DOUBLEPOST]





bridgey_c said:


> fantastic! I love this sort of thing. Individual, memorable, enjoyable. Exactly what life is about


----------



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  Always drunk Westons as a kid, but usually out of the barrel, rather than a bottle. Also stood in the "Len Weston" stand at Edgar St. through much of the 1970's - 80's and it is sad to see the sorry state that Hereford United are in now.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Always look forward to a pint of stow ford press when I visit family ( only thing I miss from where I grew up ) Hereford United have lost their way, it is a shame still there's always rugby.


----------



## kirk (19 Jul 2014)

Went over too see the pond today as I haven't seen my work since I started the thread,  I was completely blown away by the plant growth.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jul 2014)

Looking great Kirk. Wow


----------



## kirk (19 Jul 2014)

Thanks mate, was a great feeling, nice to achieve something especially for people who mean so much too us.they only returned from Spain again on Friday after 8 weeks there so it was a surprise for them too being an unistablished/ new garden to come home to lots to look at. the hard work dad's put into his veggies has been worth it too they are growing well. Cheers kirk.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jul 2014)

Lush Just lush


----------



## Edvet (19 May 2015)

You'll need to spray the wings blue now, it will pop! between the greens.


----------

